# Music by Genre > Orchestral, Classical, Italian, Medieval, Renaissance >  CAMW up ahead!

## vkioulaphides

Greetings, all.

For those who might not already know about it, Carlo Aonzo's Mandolin Workshop (in NYC) begins with a technique session tonight (Thursday, 3/18), continues with all-day mandolin orchestra sessions (Friday - Sunday), and culminates with an informal performance on Sunday evening. 

As always, any and all mando-enthusiasts (and families) will be warmly welcome at the final bash. While I cannot speak _for_ the CAMW "institutionally" --it is capably managed by my esteemed colleague and good friend, Chaim Caron-- I speak only for myself, expressing the natural joy and pride we all experience when we show all that we've been able to put together, in a mere three days (!), to an appreciative audience.

See you at the Cafe, post-CAMW.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Margriet

It seems very nice ! I wish all participants much pleasure and joy and I am looking forward to the stories about the experiences after.
Is it every year at the same time, the same place, that this event takes place ?

----------


## vkioulaphides

Hello, Margriet.

Well... it _has_ in fact run every year for several years now, and roughly around the same time of the year-- the _exact_ dates have, of course, differed somewhat from year to year. Attendance has grown, as the caliber of playing has also risen. I guess we _have_ improved some, with time and practice ;-)

In recent years, the location has been Chelsea Studios, a nice facility that caters (mostly) to Broadway artists, be it as a space for musicians and dancers to rehearse, or for companies to hold auditions and casting-calls, or for various other, related functions. On occasion, we ~modest~ mandolinists have been confronted with scandalously... *ahem*... under-attired ladies, of Broadway fame (or want-to-be such), meandering across the same hallways we traverse to and from our own rehearsal-room ;-)

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## MLT

I have to tell you Victor that when I first read your title I got all giddy and excited, heck I think I even had hear palpatations...Being on the west coast I thought that maybe CAMW was some kind of workshop, etc. that was going to be here on the west coast--please excuse my naiveté...But alas, I was disappointed.   :Frown:  .  Of course I could be heartened again if Sr. Aonzo were to come west as a part of a North American Tour  :Smile: .

I do hope all of you attendees to the CAMW have a great time and learn some great techniques.  Looking forward to hearing about it when you all have time to return to the Cafe.

----------


## KristinEliza

Can't wait to see you again Victor...and the weather has played in our favor, once again!  A beautiful weekend in NYC.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Likewise, likewise!  :Smile:  And, yes, the weather is _quite_ lovely today, and promises to remain so in the days to come; it seems that some mild, Athenian breeze has followed me all the way to New York...  :Wink: 

As for the Golden West, oh, I am MOST certain that Carlo would love to do all sorts of things there, too. I would not be bashful to suggest it to him, either; in many respects, it is the _clientele_ that drives an artist's decisions I should know.  :Grin:  So, while I'm hardly his _agent_, I would candidly suggest that those interested in _having_ Carlo should _talk_ to Carlo. He is surely interested in widening his horizons, plus he's a wonderful human being all around, and very approachable. Consider this the proverbial bug in your ear.  :Wink: 

OK, off to the CAMW. Can't wait...  :Mandosmiley: 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## vkioulaphides

Two of three days down and, by general admission, Jonathan Jensen's *Swimming Down the Stars* is easily stealing the show... 

More, anon.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## KristinEliza

Yes...it's such a simple, delightful piece!

----------


## dj coffey

Any sound clips from your performance?

----------


## Bob A

Well, those of us who guard the home fronts eagerly await. What have we missed this year? 

I hope a good time was had by all.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Oh, it was truly WONDERFUL! I am, however, in Acute Crisis Mode at work, so I must be _most_ uncommonly brief, wishing instead that someone else, who also attended, would kindly give his/her fuller review. (Mention of said home front _was_ in fact made by the Baltimore-and-environs delegation ;-)

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Linda Binder

What a fantastic weekend!  It was wonderful to see everyone again, although sadly missed some who couldn't make it this year.  Carlo is simply great.  I'm looking forward to next year already, to old and new friends, old and new music (!) and even to seeing old and new mandolins!  What a beautiful assortment of instruments this year, including two brand new "twin" Gilchrists.  Wow, were those beautiful!

----------


## KristinEliza

I have videos of the performance...as soon as I have caught up on my sleep, I'll get on it   :Smile:

----------


## vkioulaphides

Rather oxymoronically, said "acute" crisis is lasting an AWFUL long time (*ugh*) and will probably drag its sorry derriere through my professional life for (alas, alas) several _weeks_, if not more :-( Oh, well... As a wise, Stoic exec once said: ALL men working in corporate environments go through this Nasty Thing, at least _once_... (I, a _far_ less wise one, had always thought, "Not _me_, of course"...)

Anyhoo... yes, the CAMW was a pleasure, both musically and personally: Carlo played some Calace with us --ALWAYS the thrill of a lifetime!-- and we all did our best. I felt wretchedly out of shape and out of synch (as per the above), but plodded along merrily, all the same (with all due apologies to anyone who sat close enough to me to witness my shameless faking ;-) Others, of course, did far better with the rep, being obviously better prepared than I.

Personally, it was once again an inestimable pleasure to see such good friends as Linda (who also led us with her admirable conducting skills), Eugene (who had not attended for several years since we first met), and SO very many others, dear, near, and far. It is always bittersweet to see how precious little time we have together, even right from the get-go...

At the very least, I can start looking forward to _next_ year's CAMW! I don't mind divulging that Carlo & Co. have asked me to compose a new work for that momentous occasion. Quick to oblige, I have already thought up a sprightly tune, a (hopefully) brilliant symphonic _fugato_ (i.e. with richly imitative textures, but not a strict, "academic" fugue), titled *Purcelliana*, and (rather obviously) based on a theme by, and inspired in general by one of my very, VERY favorite composers of all times, Henry Purcell. As always, the proof of the proverbial pudding will be in the eating; do come by and have a spoonful, won't you? ;-)

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Jonathan

Hmm, I wondered why my ears were burning (pleasantly)!  Thank you Kristin and Victor for your kind words regarding my little waltz, which only grew into a full-fledged mandolin ensemble piece at the urging of Chaim Caron.  Looking forward to hearing and perhaps seeing clips of the weekend's fun.  Could you schedule next year's festivities around my symphony schedule?   :Wink: 

Jonathan Jensen

----------


## vkioulaphides

Your little waltz was MOST delightful, Jonathan, and I dare say that we played it as well as, if not better than most other items on the program. Yes, I'd sure hope it was recorded, and that some audio comes along-- at least to you, and hopefully to the rest of us, as well.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Linda Binder

Next year's dates for CAMW have been announced: March 25-27, 2011, in case you want to plan ahead!  It really was fun this year.  The orchestra sounds better every time we meet.
Here are a couple of photos - one of most of the participants with a rather spectacular backdrop, photo by Mark Christoferson. The other is of Carlo and his pianist Elena.  A photo by Luigi Cerati. They're continuing to tour in the Northeast to promote a new CD of mandolin and piano music. Catch them if you can!

----------


## Linda Binder

I haven't posted an mp3 before.  Let me give this a shot!  This is a recording from the CAMW '10 concert of Jonathan Jensen's beautiful piece Swimming Down the Stars.

----------


## Margriet

Thanks for sharing ! 
Nice, lovely piece (!) and it gives a bit an idea of your mandolin meeting.

----------


## vkioulaphides

While this comment pertains to _next_ year's CAMW, it is still relevant to this topic: as of a few minutes ago, I have finished my compositional contribution to CAMW 2011, i.e. my *Purcelliana*, a flashy, neo-baroque overture on a theme by and in the style of Henry Purcell: dotted-rhythm slow section to begin with, then _doppio tempo_ into a fast _fugato_ on a "Drum-Major" motive, and lots (and lots, and LOTS!) of irregular _stretti_ at the final cascade. If all works as intended, it should whip up quite a storm! 

In factual, _descriptive_ terms, all I can say is the above, plus that the piece runs for approximately five (5) minutes, and that all four parts (1st & 2nd mandolin, mandola, and mandoloncello) are of equal importance, level of difficulty, and musical content— it IS, after all, a _fugato_. I cannot, of course, offer any _qualitative_ judgment on the piece. For that... you'll have to come join us next spring ;-) As the composer, I can only _hope_ that the participants and the audience at our culminating performance will enjoy it; I sure enjoyed writing it :-)

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## KristinEliza

Yea!  Can't wait...glad to hear that all the parts are interesting...especially since I'm considering joining the 'dolas next year  :Smile:

----------


## Margriet

Victor strikes again...............!!!!!  :Mandosmiley:  :Whistling:

----------


## vkioulaphides

> I'm considering joining the 'dolas next year


Good to hear, especially since the (fast section) fugato _begins_ with the mandolas alone, playing the motto; it is therefore crucial that the mandola section "set the stage" for all the other entrances, and for the entire piece. So I am delighted to hear that you may be among them :-)

Cheers,

Victor

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## KristinEliza

> the (fast section) fugato _begins_ with the mandolas alone, playing the motto; it is therefore crucial that the mandola section "set the stage" for all the other entrances,


Sweeeeeeet.......... :Mandosmiley:

----------


## vkioulaphides

... as played by _you_, of course ;-)

I have already notified Carlo, both regarding the completion of this score, and regarding the pressing need of a strong mandola-section.

I realize that I cheered in dupes in my earlier post, perhaps as interrupted by some morning e-mail. Oh, well... a minor infraction, I should think. I _am_, after all, (at least) a "doubly" cheerful person, if not in greater multiples yet.

Vittorio Ziogondo (medieval Venetian for jocund, merry; the standard, modern, "proper" Italian would be _giocondo_)

----------


## Margriet

CAMW ahead again !

This time I will be there, thanks to this thread last year.........looking forward !

Margriet

----------


## Jim Garber

Hey, me too!! Last year was actually the very first time I missed the workshop (and my mandolin friends). Looking fwd to it again.

----------


## vkioulaphides

I, and surely all others, too, will be delighted to see you both.  :Smile: 

Now, if I could only find some time to (*WY$$&^*&$%&W%*W%!!! _practice_ a bit more, I might also not make a complete fool of myself.  :Laughing: 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## KristinEliza

Yes...we are in the home stretch...it is now March!   I'm playing 'dola this year...and I am pleased with the difficulty of music...still got to clean up a few spots!  I'm looking forward to the sightreading and chamber sessions.

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Jim Garber

> Now, if I could only find some time to (*WY$$&^*&$%&W%*W%!!! _practice_ a bit more, I might also not make a complete fool of myself.


You and me both, Victor. Maybe we can sit next to each other and play every other note.  :Smile:

----------


## vkioulaphides

The term for that, Jim, must be _divisi ad libitum_, Italian/Latin for catch-as-catch-can.  :Wink:  Sure, let's give it a try.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Margriet

> I'm playing 'dola this year...  
> I'm looking forward to the sightreading and chamber sessions.


Hi Kristin! The sightreading and chamber sessions are exactly the sessions where I may join you at the 'dola's (an opportunity to try, borrowing an instrument of Jim). :Smile: 

Margriet

----------


## vkioulaphides

As is invariably the case, I have other, professional (i.e. _bass_-playing) obligations leading right up to the workshop, which is a safe guarantee that my _mandolin_-playing will be duly lamentable and unprepared, yet once again.  :Redface:  

Oh, well... I've ~wung~ it before, and I'll wing it again. Nice to be among friends, no doubt. Such a friend (and former CAMW-participant) told me yesterday that she will not be attending this year, as she has promised her son a trip to Italy and who would default on such a promise? So, at least I will be in _attendance_, if not in _shape_. 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## KristinEliza

Oh Victor, I will be in the same boat as you.  I just got done with three weeks of various gigs and have finally gotten a chance to get back on my plucked instruments.  I'm sure I'll be back in the swing of things by Saturday morning!

See you all in a few days!

----------


## vkioulaphides

See you there! 

In a classic exercise in schizophrenia, I will have to bail out of CAMW a bit early on Friday, so as to make it to a final dress rehearsal, then a concert that same night. Fortunately unlike a painful experience of a few years ago I have _not_ had any surprise concert sprung on me for, say... Sunday morning, WITH a Saturday rehearsal.  :Mad: 

Now, the trick of going from 13-inch to *42*-inch scale may be a bit of a stretch, both in the mental and in the muscular sense of the word...  :Wink:  But winging it IS what we do, and if I couldn't do _that_, I simply wouldn't have had a busy, bustling, 30-yr long bass-playing career in the Big Apple. Sink or swim. I'll stay afloat...

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Jim Garber

I have sat next to or near Victor quite a few times and his "wunging" it is the equivalent to the top of my playing.  I think, tho that teacher has separated us this year. Oh well. I hope we will at least get to talk a little, do some lunch...

----------

